# The Big Day !



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

So I thought I would make a thread about it as it will be a few day on going thing and i`m sure you all will like to know how it goes....

So this is the thread of the whole Introduction thing when introducing a new tiel to a previously single cockatiel.

The day Dude meets Pip.

I`ve just finished work and have collected Pip from my parents place (where she was in quaratine).
Dude has been my only cockatiel so far. & it was decided Dude needed a friend. So then came Peppermint Pip.
Anyways.... i`ve just brought Pip into my house and put her cage into the bedroom (the room nextdoor to Dude) to get to the bedroom I had to walk past Dude . INSTANTLY he seen Pip and knows somethings going on.
They are both inside their cages right now but can't see eachother. Dude is calling out for me to let him out of his cage! He is doing EVERYTHING he can to get out of his cage ! I just know he wants to get to that bedroom to see what it is! 
Pip is making birdy sounds calling out and listening to any responce she can get from "the other bird". She can hear Dude and she can see me but can see Dude. And Dude can see me but can't see her... hahaha. . . This is funny!

I don't have time to try an intro right now. I have to go get my kid from school and take him to soccer so i`ll update later. They can just "talk" to eachother for now.

Dudes literally jumping up and down now desperatly trying to get out...poor Dude! He will just have to wait.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh bless, i hope everything goes ok!

When i brought Buddy home Birdie was all excited because he has a thing for dark boxes, he stuck his head in there and totally flipped out! he didnt know what to make of the scared new bird that was calling out.

There "ok" friends now so thats good


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Haahaha. 
I just worry that Dude hasn't seen another bird since he was 6 weeks old! He has had NOTHING to do with other birds. He thinks he is human!

Pip is so cool calm and relaxed. She is madly bonded to me and follows me EVERYWHERE like a shadow. I never have to look for her because she is ALWAYS on me or at my feet if I won't pick her up. She literally will just sit on my foot ALL day and ride around on it when I walk. 
Dude is also super bonded to me... so I can see ME being the issue if anything! 

Atleast they both like the same foods. Maybe Dudes good eating habits will rub off a litte more on Pip. She will eat vegies and other stuff but only very small ammounts daily.

Ooh how exciting... hurry up and finish soccer so I can go home!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck! Make sure you take heaps of pics.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

So I only got home and its pretty dark already.... 

I`ve moved Pips cage into the same room as Dude is in. But she's over the other side of the room.

Both birds are calling out and again I haven't let them out yet. Might not today because I know exactly what Dude wants to do. (Run over to Pips cage) might give Pip a bit longer to get use to Dude and his noise ! LoL (loud bird he is)

So both are hanging on the front doors of their cages watching eachother. Pips making the odd Peep then being quiet and waiting for a reaction from Dude.
Dude is wolf whistling and doing ALL the whistles he knows. Strange that he's not making COCKATIEL sounds. Just the ones I have taught him.
Hahahaha. Its like Dude doesn't understand what Pip is!

You can tell Pip knows Dude is a bird. She's just sussing him out from a distance. 

Both birds eyes are focused on one another...its like they don't want to look away incase someone does something...LOL LOL LOL. Funny.

Tomorrow AFTER work i`m going to move Pips cage Right next to Dudes and take it from there.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG this is exciting. Sounds like it is going well so far


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...I am truly enjoying reading this thread  It sounds like Dude is whistling to romance Pip. And the more quiet her chirps the more interested she is.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

When I got my second cockatiel (from the same person I got the first one) from just a couple of months later I just put her straight in, they were so pleased to see each other and bonded straight away. I've never known cockatiels to take against each other. Parrots yes, you have to be a bit careful with them but Cockatiels even ones that have never mixed will start calling out to the flock and be anxious to meet them, it's just the way they are.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

Updates??? how is it all going?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry about the delay have been soooo super busy.... BUT you havent missed anything because i didnt do the whole intro thing till today !!!
it kind of went to plan...LOL

Dude and Pip were super keen to get out of the cages today. they have been living in the same room now for a few days but on opposites of the room. so have been "chatting" (SCREAMING) at each other for those few days. well TODAY i actually introduced them to each other. i wasnt really sure how to do it so i just opened both of their cage doors.... as predicted Dude raced out and made a bee line straight for Pips cage. i caught him before he got there though because i was pretty sure that wasnt the way to go! lol....
so i sat Dude on the couch and went and got pip to join him.....:thumbu:

Well.......
Dude was super interested in Pip he tried to say 'hello'. But Pip kept giving Dude a EVIL stare. so Dude approached with caution...

Dude: "dont look her in the eye... 1 step 2 steps, getting closer 3 steps 4 steps. dont look her in the eye"









Dude : " ok quick take a few more steps while she isnt looking"









Dude: "ok nearly there"









Pip: "SQUAWK!!! what do you think your doing"









Dude : "RETREAT RETREAT RUN AWAY !!!!"









Dude: "ok plan B. look busy and pretend your NOT trying to walk towards her" "do do do do do just fluffing myself up...nothing to see here. do do do do dooo"









Dude: "no im not standing with you. i just walked over here 'accidentally' while i was preening".









Dude: "still preening, so DONT look up and bite me again. totally NOT standing here preening just to be with you...pfffft "










So Dude was VERY interested in Pip but for the first hour pip wanted nothing to do with dude. she was to busy worrying about her feathers and making sure each one was in place. she is such a diva and always wants all the attention and always have to be perfect and pretty.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL! Dude is great!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

sooo a few mins later i moved them to somewhere else to do some more getting to know you over some food.

at first EVERYTHING Pip picked up to eat Dude would TAKE it from her beak! took every seed she picked up from her and wouldn't let her eat anything! but then he got over being mean and greedy and wanted cuddles from me instead and lost interest in Pip.
then Pip got jealous and wanted cuddles too. so every time i was scritching one bird the other would bit the other.. worked both ways. :blink: i needed more hands!

Dude showing off to Pip









Dude : "YO this is my good side!"
Pip: "FOOD!" 









Dude: " i`m cute mum. say i`m cute!"









Pip: " i`m sooo pretty arent i ?"









Dude: "i`ve had enough lets cuddle mum"









Dude: " scratch here so i can still watch her"


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

the i tried to put them back in their own cages and they both flew onto the ground to play with coloured match sticks.
They didnt want to be too far appart from eachother and followed one another everywhere. and if i picked one of them up. didnt matter which one the other would walk up my leg to come and be near too.

so they want to be together just dont like being to close to one another.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

THEN...... guess where they both went after they had enough playing on the floor....

Pip followed Dude up to the top of dudes cage.









Dude had a bath while pip watched









They both just are just hanging ontop of the cage now eating parsley











i say things are going GREAT !!!!

they already want to be NEAR each other, just dont want to be NEXT to each other....lol

and every now and again dude will try and pick at Pips toes, and pip will turn around and SQUAWK at dude and then dude will run away but pip will follow because she wants to be where dude is.... LOL sooo funny.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

That is SO cute! I love all the pictures and the commentary. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha too funny!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> so every time i was scritching one bird the other would bit the other.. worked both ways. i needed more hands!


You need to scritch one bird with the left hand and the other with the right! Don't worry about possible effects on the quality of the scritching. When I have chicks in the house I frequently end up having to scritch four birds at once - two with each hand. I don't see how this can feel good for any of them, but they love it.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

tielfan said:


> You need to scritch one bird with the left hand and the other with the right! Don't worry about possible effects on the quality of the scritching. When I have chicks in the house I frequently end up having to scritch four birds at once - two with each hand. I don't see how this can feel good for any of them, but they love it.


Hahahaha i`ll have to learn that skill...


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

i love this thread! love the pics, you should turn it into a comic strip!
Abby is still "quarantined" right now. The vet actually just called today saying that Abby will need some meds to clear her out. So I'm going to pick it up tomorrow. So I probably won't actually get to experience bird introductions for another week or two. 
It actually works out well since like Dude, Kirby believes he is human. And like Pip, Abby knows she's a bird. They've been in the same room since Day 1. Abby is curious about Kirby but Kirby wants nothing to do with her. So we'll see how it goes when I actually get to put them together. 
Looking forward to reading more about Dude and Pip!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Its night time now. I put each one back into their own cages. But I moved Pips cage right up to Dudes cage.

Dude is screaming to get out again. Pip is just busy eating not even taking notice of Dude.

They stayed together ALL afternoon . 
Pip was preening and dude tryed to sneek in and preen the back of Pips neck. And YEP Pip turned around and squarked at Dude. Dude ran away and Pip just followed because she didn't want to be away from Dude.
Atleast they arnt trying to hurt one another. No biting or fighting. Just squarking when Dude trys too hard to make Pip love him.

I`ll take some more photos tomorrow after work when they get to spend more time together. I might even re-arrage Dudes cage completely tomorrow so that they can move in together soon.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Dude is growing up to be a very handsome young lad! Pip and Dude behave the way Alby and Pepper used to. Didn't want to be near each other... but did...?? Silly birdys. But so cute.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

It is funny . I love it.


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

YAY sounds like a great start.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Well its all going good so far. I`m really relieved to see it all go well. I did have my doubts. But they are both such good birds , I am sure they will be best friends in no time. 
I brought Pip for Dude... lol . And he seams to be enjoying her so far. She just likes a little more space than Dude does. I`m sure time will make them good friends.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is so awesome!!! Its great they get along so well already lol.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

That's so great!
Just got Abby's results back from the vet and she'll have to be on medication for a week and then she'll be clear to play with Kirby. I can't wait!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh Kurbulous how exciting for you. I think its great when birds can finally have their friend with them.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks dude!
I definitely think they are eager to get some play time together. Both their cages have plexiglass fronts (which I learned later is not advised since they tend to fly into them initially but now they both know better) so I have held Abby up to Kirby's cage and vice versa. While initially Kirby used to hiss, he now starts courting Abby! I suspect when it comes down to it Kirby will be a lot like Dude and Abby will be like Pip. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't updated. We had a major horrible incident in the family. I won't go into it but i lost my father.......

So anyways. I haven't spent that much time with my birds as I've been busy andyeah... 

Thought i`d update you though......


I decided to rearrage the cage because Dude and Pip have been playing in Dudes cage. They hate being appart but also pip doesn't like dude to be to close to her. Dude ABSOLUTLY adores Pip and just wants to be near her and preen her and play with her and eat with her. But Pip likes her distance. But Pip screams and screams if she can't see dude. She follows dude everywhere. Into every room of the house. She coppies dude. If dude eats she has to eat. If dude flys to me. She flys to me. If dude climbs on his cage she climbs on his cage.

I decided to rearrange the cage because dude and pip were clearly sad when it came time to go into their own cages. So I did a trial and locked them both in dudes cage for the day while I went out (I observed and check on them the first 2 hours) but everything was fine. They loved it. There was no fighting. But still pip had enough room for her space. I had to add a 3rd feed bowl as pip and dude have their moments when they don't want to share the food. So 3 food bowls now 1 seed 1 pellets 1 mixed seed and pellets and then the 1 large fruit/vegie plate (which is big enough for each to stand on each sides and no squwabbling! The sleep right next to eachother! But any other time there at a distance that they are JUST out of reach of eachother. Works for me works for them. They have come to their own arrangement. Anyways its been 2 nights together and things are going great. Dude loves watching Pip and still whistles sweet songs to her eventhough she ignores him he still trys!

I`ll try and update again but am just coming here to read lately (when I get a min to myself) got a lot to deal with here at the moment. But will be back in a week or so....


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your father, I know what you're going through. It's a very rough time. At least Pip and Dude are being good for you.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your father.
Sounds like Pip and Dude are doing great! I hope Abby and Kirby are just as good!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

mmmm maybe its time to update.....

been a few months.
pip and dude don't like each other but cant be without each other either !!!

dude is still super cuddly and very talkative and sweet and cute. and pip. she always wants to be held but doesn't want to be touched at all by anyone !!
pip has stopped feather plucking now she is getting more attention and chewable things to keep her amused. (because apparently there wasn't enough crammed in that cage already for her to play with !)

at least dude has stopped eating paper now and has learn it is only to ripping and then you drop the little pieces. took a while for him to get that figured and a very long BANN from all things paper to work that out.

i really should take some pictures... dude isnt a baby anymore. he is a BIG boy with hi yellow face a gray beak. awwww i almost forget what he looked like when i got him at 6 weeks old.

pip well i guess she will always be white...lol. she is now going through a molt too. so a little scruffy .


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey dude whats new! I have missed hearing about dude and Pip. Did I read something about pictures?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Aww, that's cute I'm glad that Pip and dude are geting a long I'm also sorry to hear about your father. I know how it feels even though he asn't my father I lost my grandpa when I was i think in 7th or 8th grade. There was one day wehre I couldn't even withstand one whole day of school he was sort of close to a father I had even if he was my grandpa. Can't wait to hear more about pip and dude when you have time.


----------

